# الحل الامثل لعلاج فيرس سى بدون مواد كيماويه وبدون أعشاب طبيه



## دكتور يوسف (8 يوليو 2008)

الان بمصر علاج فيرس سى بمواد طبيعيه من خلال الفم وفى فترة لا تتعدى ثلاث شهور وعلاج الكبد فى أن واحد يشعر المريض بتأسير العلاك من اليوم الثانى له ولا يوجد للعلاج اى اعرض جانبيه ولا يتعارض مع اى دواء فى العالم ونواتج مبهرة له للتعرف أكثر يمكنك الاتصال بى

‎xxxxxxx‎
جزاك الله خير د. يوسف ولكن حسب شروط الملتقى لا يسمح بوضع وسائل الإتصال في المشاركات
الإدارة‎‎


----------



## مهاجر (8 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير أخي: د. يوسف ... على أضافة هذا الموضوع المميز‎ ‎

ومن اراد المزيد من المعلومات يراسل الدكتور على الرسائل الخاصة

نشكرك بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام


----------



## المهندس بلكس (18 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لك اخي


----------



## احمدد اسماعيل (29 يوليو 2008)

علاج فيروس سى بنسبة 100% بشهادة المئات ممن تم علاجهم
واذاله تليفات الكبد والاستسقاء وتورم الكبد بشهادة المئات ممن تم علاجهم
أرجو النشر للفائدة سواء بزكر منقول او غير منقول المهم النشر
وقد وضعته فى رابط لسهولة النقل
واليكم الرابط
http://www.geocities.com/ahmmedismayl
كلمات بحثيه لمحركات البحث للوصول المباشر للموضوع
----------------------------------
فيروس سي - فيروس سى - فيروس السي - فيروس السى - علاج فيروس السي - علاج فيروس سي
الفيروس الكبدى الوبائى - فيروس الكبدى الوبائي - العلاج بالطحالب - الطحالب - طحالب اللبن
علاج فيروس سي بطحالب اللبن
علاج فيروس سي بالطحالب
remedy virus C
medicine virus C
medication virus C
medicament virus C
------------------------------------


----------



## shadyarch2070 (31 أغسطس 2008)

هل نفس العلاج لفيرس بي


----------



## احمدد اسماعيل (31 أغسطس 2008)

shadyarch2070 قال:


> هل نفس العلاج لفيرس بي


 
نعم يا خى لقد قرات ابحاث مفادها انه يعالج فيروس بي

كما انه نفس العلاج الذى يتحدث عنه دكتور يوسف فى اول المشاركه
الا وهو علاج فيروس سي بالطحالب
********************************************************

علاج فيروس سى بنسبة 100% بشهادة المئات ممن تم علاجهم
واذاله تليفات الكبد والاستسقاء وتورم الكبد بشهادة المئات ممن تم علاجهم
أرجو النشر للفائدة سواء بزكر منقول او غير منقول المهم النشر
وقد وضعته فى رابط لسهولة النقل
واليكم الرابط
http://www.geocities.com/ahmmedismayl

م/ احمد اسماعيل


----------



## م/احمد زاكر (1 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يكرمك ع المجهود الاكثر من رائع
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## مهاجر (1 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خير على هذا النقاش الهادف

ونشكر طارح الموضوع على جهده‎ ‎

نشكركم بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام


----------



## asd64 (18 مايو 2009)

الاحوة الأعزاء:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كيف التواصل مع د.يوسف وكيف الحصول على ذلك العلاج وجزاكم الله خيرا..


----------



## moharram777 (1 يونيو 2009)

نرجوكم نشر الهواتف 
الامر متعلق بمرض خطير 
واناشدكم يا اخوتى ان ترسلوا رسالة خاصة اتوماتيكيا لكل منيكتبردا هنا يطلب فيه رقم الدكتور يوسف 
فنحن بأشد الحاجة الى مجرد امل 
لوجه الله ساعدونا


----------



## alaa eldin farag (1 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## asd64 (3 يونيو 2009)

الاخوة الأعزاء المشرفون: السلام عليكم
مافائدة نشر اعلان عن الدواء بدون توضيح كيفية الحصول على الدواء أو حتى كيفية التواصل مع صاحب الدواء 
(د.يوسف أو الاخرين)...... بالله عليكم كملوا جميلكم وردوا علينا علشان نتفرغ للمشاركات الهندسية بعد ان يمن علينا المولى عز وجل بالشفاء انه سبحانه وحده هو ولى ذلك والقادر عليه وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء.


----------



## Mostafa_Mahmoud (3 يونيو 2009)

دكتور يوسف قال:


> الان بمصر علاج فيرس سى بمواد طبيعيه من خلال الفم وفى فترة لا تتعدى ثلاث شهور وعلاج الكبد فى أن واحد يشعر المريض بتأسير العلاك من اليوم الثانى له ولا يوجد للعلاج اى اعرض جانبيه ولا يتعارض مع اى دواء فى العالم ونواتج مبهرة له للتعرف أكثر يمكنك الاتصال بى
> 
> ‎xxxxxxx‎
> جزاك الله خير د. يوسف ولكن حسب شروط الملتقى لا يسمح بوضع وسائل الإتصال في المشاركات
> ...


----------



## asdgold (16 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله عناخير :69:


----------



## asdgold (16 سبتمبر 2009)

ارجومن سيادتكم عرضالعلاج ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمدد اسماعيل (28 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخوة انا فعلا نشرت من قبل علاج فيروس سي بالطحالب وكنت بوزعها مجانا بس بعد فترة من التعاطى ما جابتش معيا نتيجة وايضا ما جبتش نتيجة مع اخريين
وانا تم علاجى تماما بتركيبه عشبيه قام بعملها صيادله وليس لها اى اثار جانبيه 
على اى حال من اراد ان يجرب الطحالب فعليه بالدخول على هذا الرابط لان مشروح فيه كل شئ
www.ahmedismayl.Tech.officelive.com
ومن اراد التركيبه العشبيه ممكن يتصل عليه ورقمى فى الرابط السابق
وانا ادله على كيفيه حصولة عليها
مع تمنياتى بالشفاء العاجل


----------



## دمحمدالشاعر (13 نوفمبر 2009)

عالج نفسك فقط فى ستة أشهر بالبروتوكول العلمى الرائع بالطحالب ولبن الإبل وتركيبات الاعشاب من حبة البركة المنشطة والحجامة وتخلص من فيروس س بلا رجعة للأبد حل جذرى علمى مجرب فى أكثر من مائة حالة نجاح 100% فقط فى 6 شهور
د م الشاعر


----------



## salamaelsaid (18 ديسمبر 2009)

:77:


دكتور يوسف قال:


> الان بمصر علاج فيرس سى بمواد طبيعيه من خلال الفم وفى فترة لا تتعدى ثلاث شهور وعلاج الكبد فى أن واحد يشعر المريض بتأسير العلاك من اليوم الثانى له ولا يوجد للعلاج اى اعرض جانبيه ولا يتعارض مع اى دواء فى العالم ونواتج مبهرة له للتعرف أكثر يمكنك الاتصال بى
> 
> ‎xxxxxxx‎
> جزاك الله خير د. يوسف ولكن حسب شروط الملتقى لا يسمح بوضع وسائل الإتصال في المشاركات
> الإدارة‎‎


 ممكن التليفون اواى وسيلة اتصال


----------



## salamaelsaid (18 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن اى وسيلة اتصال بالدكتور لية منعين ايميل الدكتور مدام فية منفعة للناس


----------



## usa101 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووور


----------



## essam1 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

يا جماعه واضح ان الموضوع مالوش حل
والا كان حد ساعدنا دا الموضوع مفتوح من زمان


----------



## asd64 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

دمحمدالشاعر قال:


> عالج نفسك فقط فى ستة أشهر بالبروتوكول العلمى الرائع بالطحالب ولبن الإبل وتركيبات الاعشاب من حبة البركة المنشطة والحجامة وتخلص من فيروس س بلا رجعة للأبد حل جذرى علمى مجرب فى أكثر من مائة حالة نجاح 100% فقط فى 6 شهور
> د م الشاعر


 
الأخ الدكتور محمد الشاعر.......السلام عليكم
أنا مقتنع تمام الاقتناع بالبرنامج الذى تطرحه حيث ان هذه الحالة تحتاج الى عدة برامج علاجية متكاملة وهذه الاساليب كلها مقنعة ولكن يا دكتور أين البروتوكول وأين التفاصيل أرجوك لا تكن مثل الاخرين الذين يتبعون اسلوب التشويق كما فى قفلات المسلسلات المصرية ...اذا كان الموضوع فيه جدية فنحن فى انتظار ذلك البروتوكول الهام ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مدام الصافي (5 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لكن ياريت تبلغونا برقم تليفون او اي اشارة عن المكان اللي المفروض نروحوا مش ممكن تحنسونا بالشكل ده


----------



## خالد لدو (22 يناير 2010)

كيف يمكن التأكد من ان هذا العلاج نافع واين القنوات الفضائيه من هذا العلاج اذا كان علاج فعلا انا اشك في الموضوع
ولابد من احضار من تم علاجهم في الموقع على شريط فيديو


----------



## محمود شوش (6 فبراير 2010)

أو اي شيء يتعلق بهذا الموضوع السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام رجاء من الادارة المباركة إرسال تفاصيل الموضوع لي لان الرابط الموجود لا يفتح أو اي طريقة يسيرة


----------



## احمدد اسماعيل (24 فبراير 2010)

رابط مهم بخصوص العلاج

http://ahmedismayl.tech.officelive.com/default.aspx


----------



## ابراهيم السباعى حس (24 فبراير 2010)

*ارجو من ادارة المنتدى ارسال كيفية الاتصال على البريد الالكترونى*

ارجو من الادارة ارسال كيفية الاتصال على البريد الالكترونى الى كل من يرغب للاتصال بالدكتور يوسف


----------



## ahmed_p990i (7 مارس 2010)

ارجوكم انا مصاب بفيرس c فهل من مساعده


----------



## وائل-الحسيني (7 مارس 2010)

هل هذا العلاج يفيد في حالة عدم استجابة الجسم للعلاج بالانتر فيرون


----------



## 1998 (12 مارس 2010)

اللهم اشفى جميع مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين


----------



## mohamedabdel (24 مارس 2010)

جميل


----------



## soaad-532 (25 مارس 2010)

1998 قال:


> اللهم اشفى جميع مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين



آمين يارب العالمين (( اللهم رب الناس ، أذهب البأس ، أشف أنت الشافى لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك شفاء لا يغادر سقماَ )).
اللهم اشفى ابنى وجميع مرضى المسلمين يارب.


----------



## ahmadba (26 مارس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## ميثاق الغارتي (29 مارس 2010)

مشكور على الجهد الكبير ده وربنا يديك الصحة يا دكتور يوسف


----------



## عبدالمقصود احمد (4 أبريل 2010)

الله يكرمك


----------



## عبدالمقصود احمد (4 أبريل 2010)

فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبدالمقصود احمد (4 أبريل 2010)

احسن موضوع


----------



## عبدالمقصود احمد (4 أبريل 2010)

آمين يارب العالمين (( اللهم رب الناس ، أذهب البأس ، أشف أنت الشافى لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك شفاء لا يغادر سقماَ )).
اللهم اشفى ابنى وجميع مرضى المسلمين يارب.


----------



## عبدالمقصود احمد (4 أبريل 2010)

*مشكور على الجهد الكبير ده وربنا يديك الصحة يا دكتور يوسف*​


----------



## asd64 (8 أبريل 2010)

ياناس ,,,ياعالم..... يا عباد الله ....والله انا فى غاية الاندهاش من تلك الردود العجيبة للاخوة الاعضاء والزملاء..
لايوجد تليفون للاتصال ولايوجد ايميل ولا ينشر البروتوكول العلاجى الذى تحدثوا عنه ولا يوجد توثيق علمى للطرق المطروحة ولا يوجد عرض لحالات شفيت ولا ينشر احد اعضاء المنتدى عن علاجه بأحد الخيارين المطروحين .
علام كل هذا الثناء اذن....ياناس ركزوا شوية الله يشفينا جميعا واعذرونى على الانفعال


----------



## ممدوح فتحى (17 أبريل 2010)

ارجو معرف كيفية الاتصال بالدكتور يوسف


----------



## رشاد خليل (27 أبريل 2010)

اذا كان الناس 
فالناس الاطهار الاصفياء القلوب
 اقمارتهدى البشر فى ظلام الليل
وهم ايضا شموس
 تعطيهم الدفئ فى النهار 
ادعو الله ان يعطيكم على اد اللى جواكم 
فى الدنيا السعاده وراحة البال 
وفى الاخره رحمه وصحبه الجنه مع النبيين والصدقيين وحسن اولائك رفيقا 
كل عام وكل شهر وكل يوم بل كل لحظه وانتم فى كامل الصحه والعافيه ​طيبين اطهار الطيبين نجوم تتلألأ فى السماء:20:


----------



## مهندس محمد زيدان (27 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم د يوسف. هذا موضوع هام جدا ويهمنى شخصيا كما يهم الملايين .وهو علاج فيروس سى (العلاج المصرى).ولكن أين العلاج؟ انا أبحث عنة ولم اتمكن من الحصول علية.أرجو ان تساعدنى فى كيفية الحصول علية .وجزاك اللة عنا خير الجزاء.وكيف لى التواصل معك؟ لأن المنتدى لا يسم:20:ح بوضع وسائل أتصال؟ وشكرا جزيلا.


----------



## مهندس محمد زيدان (27 أبريل 2010)

تحية الى ادارة المنتدى الجميل.وارجو من ادارة المنتدى ان ترسل لى على ألأميل الخاص بى كيفية الحصول على علاج فيروس سى العلاج المصرى.او ايميل د يوسف وكذالك ألأستاذ شكرى محمد نورى المشرف على المنتدى وكذالك اى شخص لة علاقة بهذا الموضوع.ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## فاطمة26 (28 أبريل 2010)

دكتور يوسف قال:


> الان بمصر علاج فيرس سى بمواد طبيعيه من خلال الفم وفى فترة لا تتعدى ثلاث شهور وعلاج الكبد فى أن واحد يشعر المريض بتأسير العلاك من اليوم الثانى له ولا يوجد للعلاج اى اعرض جانبيه ولا يتعارض مع اى دواء فى العالم ونواتج مبهرة له للتعرف أكثر يمكنك الاتصال بى
> 
> ‎xxxxxxx‎
> جزاك الله خير د. يوسف ولكن حسب شروط الملتقى لا يسمح بوضع وسائل الإتصال في المشاركات
> الإدارة‎‎




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته :
د يوسف جزاكم الله خيرا 
أنا بحاول أبعت لحضرتك رسالة خاصة علشان أعرف تفاصيل عن العلاج و إزاى ممكن أحصل عليه 
لكن الرسائل الخاصة غير مفعلة إلا لمن تعدت مشاركتهم ال 50 مشاركة
فأرجوك حضرتك إبعت لى رسالة خاصة فيها تفاصيل أكتر أو حتى رقم تليفون المعالج أو حضرتك 
أرجوك د يوسف لا تتأخر على فى الرد 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## طلعت55 (30 أبريل 2010)

اذا الايمان ضاع فلا امان ولا دنيا لمن لم يحى دينا


----------



## 12379 (16 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته :
د يوسف جزاكم الله خيرا 
أنا بحاول أبعت لحضرتك رسالة خاصة علشان أعرف تفاصيل عن العلاج و إزاى ممكن أحصل عليه 
لكن الرسائل الخاصة غير مفعلة إلا لمن تعدت مشاركتهم ال 50 مشاركة
فأرجوك حضرتك إبعت لى رسالة خاصة فيها تفاصيل أكتر أو حتى رقم تليفون المعالج أو حضرتك 
أرجوك د يوسف لا تتأخر على فى الرد 
جزاكم الله خيرا 
الايميل [email protected]
رقم التليفون 0140066972


----------



## معاذ عبدالرءوف (20 مايو 2010)

يا دكتور يوسف اوصف العلاج بلاش التعليقه اللى ما لها اى لازم
:28::59:


----------



## جميل زكريا الصباغ (2 يونيو 2010)

اولا شكرا لما قدمتموة منجهد زاد فى هذا المنتدى ثانيا كيف التوصلالى العلاج لفيرس سى 

ثانيا - الرجاء تسهبل الامورعلى المشتركين ووضع العلاج او تركيباته للتسهيل واليسر

والاجر والثواب على الله ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام

جميل زكريا الصباغ


----------



## مهندس_اشرف (2 يونيو 2010)

*الحمدلله الذي عفتنا ونسال الله الشفاء لكل مريض مسلم من كل داء*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ان الفيروس اللعين له تركيبة جينيه خاصة واي علاج حتي الان لايجدي اللهم في بعض المراحل والحالات الخاصة ونظرا للاهميه فان اي عقار طبي غير معتمد او مصنف فانه لايجدي اللهم بعض العقاقير والحقن مثل الانترفيرون ولكن لللاسف كعلاج كيميائي فان له ايار جانبيه ضارة قد تعرف او لاتعرف حسب السلوك التفاعلي للدواء مع خلايا الجسم وانصح اخواني اللذين ابتلاهم الله بهذا المرض بمتابعة اطباء الكبد والباطنه المتخصصين ولاينساقوا وراء ادويه مجهولة المصدر او يقعوا فريسة للاسيغلال والجشع وعدم التعرض لاي عدوي فيروسيه جديدة حتي لا يحدث تنشيط للفيروس الذي قد يكون خامل واذكرهم بقول رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم ماانزل الله من داء الاوله دواء اسال الله رب العرش العظيم السلامه والعافيه لجميع المسلمين امين


----------



## أبو الرحاب (9 يونيو 2010)

الله يعطيكم الصحة والعافية


----------



## rody w (9 يونيو 2010)

لو سمحت عايزه اعرف ايه هو علاج فيرس سي اللي حضرتك بتقول عليه وكيفية الحصول عليه لان لا يوجد عنوان ولا رقم تليفون وارجو الرد


----------



## محمد على 1162 (24 يونيو 2010)

كفايه تلاعب باعصاب المرضى موقع به وصفه وبدون فائده وموقع اخر ليس به اى نوع من العلاج والمرضى يتزايدون واخرون يتوفون من هذا الوباء الخطير00000000000 حرام التلاعب بصحة البشر0


----------



## ahmed_p990i (8 يوليو 2010)

مشكوراخي


----------



## ابوالجود15 (11 يوليو 2010)

*رقيبكم هو الله عز وجل*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

من واقع تجربتي في هذا الموضوع يا جماعة أعرض الآتي 
1-العضو اللي اسمه احمد اسماعيل يفتقد إلى المصداقية
2- الكلام اللي كتبه الدكتور يوسف كلام جيد ولكن هل رد على أي منكم في رسالة خاصة أم فقط الموضوع لجذب اكبر عدد من الردود
3-فانا اقول لكل من يتلاعب بهؤلاء الناس لا تنسوا ان هؤلاء مرضى فلا تتلاعبوا بعواطفهم لأن اليوم انت صحيح وفي لحظة واحدة الامور تنقلب رأسا على عقب
4- نصيحتي لكل من عنده الفيروس أن ينسى شيئين هما الملح والدهون أيا كانت قليلة أو كثيرة ثم المحافظة على شرب عسل نحل اقله ملعقة طعام كبيرة ثم وضع الثوم في كل طعام وزيادة اكل الفواكه والخضروات الطازجة والابتعاد بقدر ما تستطيع عن الحر هذا وأسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين


----------



## محمد على 1162 (18 يوليو 2010)

كيف العلاج من القيرس مش موجود 0000000000000


----------



## رجب القويعى (6 سبتمبر 2010)

اخوانى الاعزاء اريد منكم رقم تليفون او موبايل لانى مصاب بهذا المرض ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## رجب القويعى (6 سبتمبر 2010)

كيفية التواصل مع الدكتور يوسف وكيفية الحصول على العلاج


----------



## حسين المصيلحى (9 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على نشر انه يوجد علاج فعال للفيروس سى ولكن اكرمكم الله كيف احصل على كيفيه العلاج اذا لم اتمكن من التواصل مع صاحب المعلومه.... افادكم الله


----------



## 12379 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*كيفية التواصل مع الدكتور يوسف وكيفية الحصول على العلاج*​


----------



## التفوني (19 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور يادكتور جازك الله خير


----------



## فتايا (2 أكتوبر 2010)

مرحبا د يوسف 

عندي اخ مصاب بنفس المرض 

ياريت لو ترسل لي الرقم عشان اتكلم معاك بخصوص العلاج باسرع وقت لو تكرمت


اكون شاكره لك


----------



## المريض (6 أكتوبر 2010)

ارسلت اكثر من رساله للدكتور يوسف ولم يجيب لا تجعلو الموقع يفقد مصداقيته اكتبو العلاج وانفعو الناس او نلفونات الدكاتره انتو غاويين تعذبو الناس ليه اكتب كل حاجه في المنتدي ايه المانع


----------



## المريض (6 أكتوبر 2010)

اكتبوا تلفونات الدكاتره من فضلكم الروابط ما بتفتح معانا ارجوكم


----------



## المريض (9 أكتوبر 2010)

اقول للاخ المسمي دكتور يوسف ( حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ) ولا تغتر بصحتك وتلعب بالمرضي فاليوم انت صحيح فلا تعلم ماذا ستكون غدا 
واقول للقائمين علي الموقع اتقوا الله فيما تكتبون وتعرضون كيف تسمحوا لمثل هذا ان يتلاعب بالمرضي علي موقعكم 
اليس منكم رجل رشيد يتحري الحق والحقيقه اتركوا المرضي فيما هم فيه ولا تتلاعبو بهم 
كيف تسمحون لانفسكم ان تعرضوا امل كاذب لمرضي كل املهم ان يشفيهم الله مما هم فيه
سأختصمكم غدا بين يدي الله الذين ستعرضون عليه ويحاسبكم وان غدا لناظره قريب
ابو الجندي


----------



## hamdy marey (5 نوفمبر 2010)

ممكن احدث علاج فيروس سي من الدكتور يوسف


----------



## hamdy marey (5 نوفمبر 2010)

مستعجل ارجووووووووووووكم


----------



## mohammed.madani (6 نوفمبر 2010)

جزيت يا د يوسف


----------



## 12379 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزيت يا د يوسف*​


----------



## ليدي لين (8 نوفمبر 2010)

ان شاء الله يكون العلاج فعال ومضمون بأذن الله


----------



## raafat10 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

نشكركم لنشر الابحاث المفيده


----------



## عمرو محمود طه (10 ديسمبر 2010)

الرجاء اريد العلاج الخاص بفيرسc


----------



## حاتم حسنى (10 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يكرم


----------



## عمرو محمود طه (10 ديسمبر 2010)

الرجاء بيان هذا العلاج وكيفية التوصل اليه


----------



## hammhamm44 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا ومطلوب رأى طبيب فى الموضوع -- مع التمنيات للشفاء لكل مريض


----------



## عمرو محمود طه (29 ديسمبر 2010)

ارجوا معرفة التواصل مع الدكتور يوسف


----------



## gama1 (19 فبراير 2011)

معقول لا يوجد رد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
سنتين ولا معلومة ......................................زز
الهذه الدرجة يصل الامر للعب بآلام الناس .................حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 
ما المانع ان يدلى صاحب الباب المغرور بالمعلومات .........ربنا ينتقم منك ويبتليك من نفس كأس المرارة التى نتجرعها


----------



## gama1 (19 فبراير 2011)

الله يخرب بيت الزفت المدعو دكتور هباب ............شككنى فى نفسى قرات الباب كله مرتين دون الجدوى


----------



## محمدجمال (10 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوتي المهندسين جزاكم الله خيرا حد يقولي اعرف ازاي العلاج ولا ادخل علي اي رابط
انا فعلا مش عارف وفعلا محتاج لنصيحه مرتبه
الامر هام يا اخوه


----------



## gama1 (15 مارس 2011)

مفيش اى معلومة اطلاقا .............وكأن المدعو الزفت بيلعب باعصاب الناس ..........والمشكلة انه داخل على الفيس بوك بنفس الكلام


----------



## السماء الصافية 25 (21 مارس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## nabil.elfeki (1 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شركة ناب (5 مايو 2011)

*اعشاب تربل triple herbs*
*لعلاج الفيرس الكبدي الوبائي فيروس سى ، فيرس س ، فيروس C ، فيرس سي*



اعشاب تربل تعمل مضاد حيوي طبيعي واسع المدى يمكن من المناعة الطبيعية لدى مرضى الكبد من زيادة عملها ويقويها بدرجة تتخلص معها من اقوى الفيروسات التي تصيب الكبد وهي فيروس A فيروس B *فيروس C*
اعشاب تربل اعدها نخبة من المتخصصين في العلاج بالاعشاب الطبيعية والذين تأكد لديهم عن طريق الدراسات المختلفة والتحاليل الطبية مدى فاعلية اعشاب تربل وقدرتها على التخلص من تلك التي تصيب الكبد مثل فيروس سى
ان الفيروسات التي تصيب الكبد البشري من اعتى انواع الفيروسات والتي حيرت كثيرا من الاطباء حتى ألجأهم فيروس سي الى حقن الدب بذلك السم القاتل الانترفيرون والذي يضعف المناعة الطبيعية لدى مريض الكبد ويزيد من احتمالات اصابته بامراض كثيرة نتيجة لضعف مناعته ومنها السرطان وغيرها 
نتيجة لذلك فان مركز الحياة يوكد بل يضمن سلامة اعشاب تربل من وجود اي مواد كيميائية او ضارة او لها اثار جانبية تضر بالصحة العامة مطلقا بما يضمن للمريض الطمأنينة التامة عند تناوله تلك الاعشاب اعشاب تربل 
مركز الحياة توفر لديه مجموعة كبيرة من التحاليل المعقدة من اكبر مراكز التحاليل المعتمدة بمصر والمعتمدة دوليا تثبت جميعها مدى فاعلية اعشاب تربل في القضاء على فيروسات الكبد نهائيا ولا ينتج عنها اي اثار جانبية 
كما يتوفر لدى مركز الحياة علاج لتليف الكبد ايضا والذي يقوم بعملية وقف التليف في ايام معدودة ثم يحمى الكبد ليعيد تجديد خلاياه المتليفة بنفسه لتعود اليه الحياة مجددا
مركز الحياة يرجو الله ان تنعموا بحياة طيبة 
للحصول على اعشاب تربل او اعشاب التليف يرجى الاتصال من مصر على هاتف رقم 0113021129
ومن المملكة العربية السعودية 05781136
ومن الامارات المتحدة 0508938848
ومن خارج مصر 0020113021129
http://www.nabadv.com/pages.php?id=16شركة ناب


----------



## gama1 (8 مايو 2011)

الافاضل شركة ناب ..........ما هى الضمانات واين هى الدراسات .............وهل هى ليست اعشاب مثل اعشاب الفضائيات التى اجادت النصب والاحتيال على مرضى الكبد واجادة الاخراج بكمبارس من خارج الاستوديو للاتصال واربتهال الى الله بنعم الشفاء ..............حسبنا الله نعم الوكيل الا يعلم هؤلاء انهم ملاقو ربهم وانهم لاقوه يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون ............الا يكفيهم نخر الفيرس فى اكبادهم وتحطم اسرهم بل انهم يقنعهم فقط نخر جيبوهم الخاوية ....
ان بضاعة فيرس سى بضاعة رائجة تتفوق على تجارة الهيروين والمخدرات والسلاح ولكن ربما تلك لها ما يبررهم اما المرضى فلا اجد مبرر واحد على الاطلاق ولو واحد فى المليارا ...............
يا سادة هل دى اعشاب تعالج فيرس سى نهائيا ولا بعد تكبل فوق طاقة المريض نجد اجابة انه يحسن ويحد من المرض 
عاوز اجابة هل ينهى الفيرس نهائيا ؟؟؟ ام يحسن ويقلل وهذا يعبر الباب الخلفى حينما تواجه مروجى تلك الاعشاب 
رد من فضلك والا ستجد رد فعل عكسى وتكون مثل المدعو حمدى عبدالتواب


----------



## شركة ناب (19 مايو 2011)

*انا بحترم وجهة نظر حضرتك جدا*
وانا معك ان هناك شركات نصب وأناس غير موثوق بهم
لكن هذا المنتج مصرح من وزارة الصحة وتستطيع حضرتك التأكد
بأي وسيلة خذ رقم التصريح واسأل عنه
وعلى فكرة 
ان لم يجدي هذا العلاج عن طريق التحليل سيتم ارجاع الفلوس للمريض
ولكن لابد من الاثبات عن طريق التحليل
*علاج فيروس سى عن طريق اعشاب تربل triple herbs*
*لعلاج الفيرس الكبدي الوبائي فيروس سى ، فيرس س ، فيروس C ، فيرس سي*​ 



للحصول على اعشاب تربل او اعشاب التليف: يرجى الاتصال من مصر على هاتف رقم 0113021129
اعشاب تربل تعمل مضاد حيوي طبيعي واسع المدى يمكن من المناعة الطبيعية لدى مرضى الكبد من زيادة عملها ويقويها بدرجة تتخلص معها من اقوى الفيروسات التي تصيب الكبد وهي فيروس A فيروس B *فيروس C*​ 




*اعشاب *تربل اعدها نخبة من المتخصصين في العلاج بالاعشاب الطبيعية والذين تأكد لديهم عن طريق الدراسات المختلفة والتحاليل الطبية مدى فاعلية اعشاب تربل وقدرتها على التخلص من تلك التي تصيب الكبد مثل فيروس سى
ان الفيروسات التي تصيب الكبد البشري من اعتى انواع الفيروسات والتي حيرت كثيرا من الاطباء حتى ألجأهم *فيروس سي* الى حقن الدب بذلك السم القاتل الانترفيرون والذي يضعف المناعة الطبيعية لدى مريض الكبد ويزيد من احتمالات اصابته بامراض كثيرة نتيجة لضعف مناعته ومنها السرطان وغيرها 
نتيجة لذلك فان مركز الحياة يوكد بل يضمن سلامة اعشاب تربل من وجود اي مواد كيميائية او ضارة او لها اثار جانبية تضر بالصحة العامة مطلقا بما يضمن للمريض الطمأنينة التامة عند تناوله تلك الاعشاب اعشاب تربل 
مركز الحياة توفر لديه مجموعة كبيرة من التحاليل المعقدة من اكبر مراكز التحاليل المعتمدة بمصر والمعتمدة دوليا تثبت جميعها مدى فاعلية اعشاب تربل في *علاج* و القضاء على فيروسات الكبد نهائيا ولا ينتج عنها اي اثار جانبية كما نضمن لكم *علاج فيروس سى* نهائياً بتصريح من وزارة الصحة رقم:: 721 / 2000
كما يتوفر لدى مركز الحياة علاج لتليف الكبد ايضا والذي يقوم بعملية وقف التليف في ايام معدودة ثم يحمى الكبد ليعيد تجديد خلاياه المتليفة بنفسه لتعود اليه الحياة مجددا
مركز الحياة يرجو الله ان تنعموا بحياة طيبة 
ويمكنكم زيارة صفحتنا على الفيس بوك بالضغط هنا​ 
http://www.facebook.com/virus.C.treatment​


----------



## asdgold (20 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرالجزاء


----------



## yehia el hussein (22 مايو 2011)

"إن العـمل القليل المســتمر خير من العـمل الكثير المـنقطع


----------



## redashersher (8 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لكم انا تعبت نفسى بلا فائدة


----------



## جوده متولى (2 أغسطس 2011)

أرجو التواصل مع دكتور يوسف لأننى مصاب بفيروس سى عفاكم الله


----------



## الرفيعة (28 سبتمبر 2011)

اخواني اصحاب الموقع
ان الله سيسألنا عن كل لحظة امل اعطيناها لمريض ونحن نعلم اننا نتاجر بالآمه
المطلوب من الاخوة الذين يكتبون شفاء تام وشفاء 100 في المائة
وضع الاثباتات بالصور
ونحن مسؤولن امام الله ولكن من لا يخاف عقاب رب العالمين لن يفكر في مصير المرضى
اللهم اني قد بلغت


----------



## Eng / Mostafa (8 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور ع المجهود


----------



## المميز07 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووور .. أخوووي
و يعطيك العافية ،،،


----------



## kuwait3333 (17 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الى جميع الاخوه الذين لديهم فيرس سي
ساكتب لكم تجربتي في العلاج من فيرس سي حسب اخر تحليل pcr عملته حيث لم يستطع الجهاز قراءة اي اعداد للفيرس وبانتظار نتيجة تحليل الاجسام المضادة ولكني ساكتب لكم الوصفه التي اخذتها بالكامل لمدة شهر واحد تقريبا ومازلت اخدها حتى الان للحصول على العلاج الشافي بامر الله وللعلم فان الشافي هو الله قبل اي شئ ولابد ان يكون عند المريض يقين بالله وواثق في كلام رسولنا الكريم سيدنا محمد عليه افضل الصلاه والتسليم - استخدام ملاعق ملامين او بلاستيك بدلا من الملاعق الحديديه او السلستيل حتى لا تتفاعل مع مكونات العسل النحل وكذلك عسل النحل لا يوضع الا في برطمانات زجاج غامقه او بلاستيك غامقه
الوصفه كالتالي
عجوة المدينة كل يوم صباحا على الريق مع شرب حليب النياق ( سبع حبات فقط مع شرب ما الحليب مع كل حبه ) بعدها ملعقة عسل مشبع بغذاء الملكات
بعد ساعه تقريبا 
اقوم بعمل الخلطه التالية
حزمه كزبره خضراء وتقطع ويضاف عليها سبع حبات ثوم وتطحن ( بالكبه) ثم يضاف عليها علبه زبادي قليل الدسم ( المراعي - بروبابيز) والجميع يخلط بالكبه ثم يضاف عليها ثلاث ملاعق زيت زيتون اصلي ويخلط مره اخرى بالكبه ثم يتم تناولها بملعقة بلاستيك او ملعقة ميلامين
بعد ساعه تقريبا
يتم اخذ ملعقة حبه بركه وملعقة كزبره ناشفه وتغلي على النار ثم تترك شويه بسيطه ويتم اضافة الاتي عليها
- نصف ملعقه صغيره بلاستيك من الاتي ( كركم + جنزبيل + لوح البلوط + جنسنج+ قشر رمان مطحون) 
- ملعقتين كبيرتين من ( حبوب اللقاح )
- ملعقة ونصف كبيره من عسل النحل مشبع بغذاء الملكات 
ويتم ذوبان الجميع في مغلي حبة البركة والكزبره الناشفه في برطمان زجاج او برطمان بلاستيك او جلاس كبير زجاج ويتم التقليب حتى يتم التجانس مع بعضهم ولو امكن اضافة حليب النياق على المشروب كله ويشرب ويتم مضغ حبة البركة والكزبره الناشفه وبلعها بالكامل 
( اثناء اعداد التركيبة السابقة ) نقوم بتجهيز الاتي
- معلقتين حبوب لقاح + ملعقة حبة البركة ونضعهم في علبة زبادي ( المراعي - بروبايز ) ونخلطهم مع بعضهم وتترك لمدة ساعه تقريبا او اكثر وتؤكل بعد المشروب السابق
بعد ساعه او ساعة ونصف 
نقوم بأكل ( 5 أو 7 )) حبات من فاكهة الكيوي
- خلال فترة العلاج يفضل عدم اكل اي شئ اخر نهائي
بالاضافة لما سبق ستجد ان الجسم ينزل 
طبعا بالاضافة لما سبق لابد ان تاخذ على الريق كبسولات ( صمغ النحل ) ثلاثة او اربع كبسولات مع عجوة المدينة المنوره 
ونفس الشئ تقوم بعمله من بعد صلاة العصر حتى المساء بنفس الترتيب لمدة شهر وستجد نفسك باذن الله شافي من هذا الفيرس وستجد نفسك بتحسن خلال 15 يوم من بداية تلك الخلطات 
وربنا الشافي وانشاءالله تكون هذه الخلطات لها التأثير الكبير بعد الله سبحانه وتعالى في الشفاء
وطبعا زي ما انتم شايفين الخلطات كلها ليس بها اي اضرار جانبية نهائيا وكلها مفيده وليس بها اي سميات والله المعين
وربنا يكمل شفانا على خير 
والله ولي التوفيق
للاستفسار الايميل بتاعي هو نفسه اسم المستخدم على الهوتميل ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير والله العافي
اخوكم 
احمد


----------



## بشير صالح بشير (13 فبراير 2012)

*الرجاء عدم الاتصال*



شركة ناب قال:


> *اعشاب تربل triple herbs*
> *لعلاج الفيرس الكبدي الوبائي فيروس سى ، فيرس س ، فيروس c ، فيرس سي*
> 
> 
> ...







السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ياجماعه رقم الجواله هذا غير صحيح ومن الامارات المتحدة 0508938848 هذا رقمي وانا موجود في السعودية الرجاء عدم الاتصال واتمنى للجميع الشفاء العاجل


----------

